# Low libido and Erection Dysfunction



## aviator21 (Aug 22, 2014)

I cycled off of Tren A 225mg per week and Test E 500mg per week. Ended the cycle mid June. I used arimdex as my AI 0.5 ED. Decided to opt out of using HCG because for some reason everytime I use it, it ends up giving me bad gyno.. I have no lumps under my nips nor am I lactating. Could prolactin still be an issue? PCT I used Clomid/Novla for four weeks.

I'm still having Libido and Erection issues. It's like I'm not really interested in having sex and it's hard to hold an erection, I have to really concentrate to do so. Here are my blood results. any ideas? Everything seems normal.



Testosterone, Serum *711 *
348-1197 ng/dL 01



Adult male reference interval is based on a population of lean males
up to 40 years old.


Luteinizing Hormone(LH), S
LH *5.7 *
1.7-8.6 mIU/mL


FSH, Serum
FSH* 4.9 *
1.5-12.4 mIU/mL 




Estradiol *27.0 *
7.6-42.6 pg/mL 01


----------



## tokijava (Aug 22, 2014)

You may have to wait a couple more months to fully recover even thou the numbers look fine.
I am 45 years old and it took about 4 1/2 months. I was on deca/test cycle.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 22, 2014)

I cannot imagine how frustrating that would feel...   I have never had that problem, so I really feel for y'all who have.


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 22, 2014)

aviator21 said:


> Ended the cycle mid June.


Not sure there has been enough passage of time.


----------



## aviator21 (Aug 22, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> Not sure there has been enough passage of time.



is that possible that even if your numbers seem okay that you might have to wait in order to get a full recovery?


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 22, 2014)

aviator21 said:


> is that possible that even if your numbers seem okay that you might have to wait in order to get a full recovery?



Yes!  PCT will bump up those numbers temporarily.  

I was off for over a year recently, and it took most of that year to feel COMPLETELY normal again.  And, I did not really realize it until it happened.  I would have thought I was recovered earlier.  

This stuff takes a while, especially if you were using 19-nors.

I cruise now, so . . .


----------



## aviator21 (Aug 22, 2014)

thanks for the feedback, I'll wait it out and see what happens


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 22, 2014)

HCG giving you gyno?  Wtf?  Do you mean acne?  What dose of HCG are you using?  You need to lower your HCG dose if you are getting gyno from it or just keep taking adex while you blast it.  Maybe try some low dose proviron during your pct.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 23, 2014)

Cialis. Some of these sponsors can help.


----------



## aviator21 (Aug 23, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> HCG giving you gyno?  Wtf?  Do you mean acne?  What dose of HCG are you using?  You need to lower your HCG dose if you are getting gyno from it or just keep taking adex while you blast it.  Maybe try some low dose proviron during your pct.



i take a low dose, and actually lowered my dose after getting gyno. I just dont take HCG anymore. if i don't take it then i dont get gyno. the second i take it i get gyno.. and no i don't get acne. i always take adex, so it wasn't helping. I will look into the proviron


----------



## aviator21 (Aug 23, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Cialis. Some of these sponsors can help.



before MLG went south, I bought 100 superman pills. They work, but just want to be able to do things on my own without the aid of the pill...


----------



## trancebrah (Aug 23, 2014)

aviator21 said:


> before MLG went south, I bought 100 superman pills. They work, but just want to be able to do things on my own without the aid of the pill...




Hey man, I seem to be having ED problems too, and it kind of worries me because I'm only 25 years old. i can't get a full boner anymore, and if i can, I cant hold it for too long. Question, how long does the superman pills last and do they give you hard and thick erections?


----------



## SoCalSwole (Aug 23, 2014)

aviator21 said:


> i take a low dose, and actually lowered my dose after getting gyno. I just dont take HCG anymore. if i don't take it then i dont get gyno. the second i take it i get gyno.. and no i don't get acne. i always take adex, so it wasn't helping. I will look into the proviron



Im the same way. HCG does give me gyno. I think its the amount were taking also the potency. I was getting some stuff that was fine didn't give me any issues. Then I switched brands and this stuff is stronger Because the boys came back with a vengeance but the gyno was an issue. Got some tamaxofen and anastrozole and now all is well.

I was also on a tren A and test cycle for 12 weeks went off in early May, went to a low test cruise of 250 a week. Same issue low sex drive and when I wanted to I couldn't keep it up.  So I went back on the HCG I just dialed it way back like from 900 mcg a week to 600 a week and that worked great. About the beginning of July everything came back to normal. Give it some time try the HCG but a lower dose. Get tamaxofen and Anatrozole to combat the estro and gyno from the HCG. Thats what I did and all is well.

The HCG really drives up the estrogen a lot of guys don't realize it. That's why a lot of guys will take it while on cycle (because of the AI's their on negates that effect) and only do the clomid and aromasin for PCT.

Good luck,


----------



## aviator21 (Aug 23, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> Im the same way. HCG does give me gyno. I think its the amount were taking also the potency. I was getting some stuff that was fine didn't give me any issues. Then I switched brands and this stuff is stronger Because the boys came back with a vengeance but the gyno was an issue. Got some tamaxofen and anastrozole and now all is well.
> 
> I was also on a tren A and test cycle for 12 weeks went off in early May, went to a low test cruise of 250 a week. Same issue low sex drive and when I wanted to I couldn't keep it up.  So I went back on the HCG I just dialed it way back like from 900 mcg a week to 600 a week and that worked great. About the beginning of July everything came back to normal. Give it some time try the HCG but a lower dose. Get tamaxofen and Anatrozole to combat the estro and gyno from the HCG. Thats what I did and all is well.
> 
> ...



How are your mixing your HCG? Say you have a 5000 IU vial? Are you doing 1ml of bac water in the HCG vial then then just adding 4 more ML of bac water? I was doing 25 units a week and that still sucked.. I will try using tamaofen with the HCG. according to my blood work it seems like everything is fine right? Or am i missing something?

Off topic question

does anyone have any issues with libido or erectile dysfunction while having your test lower than your tren?


----------



## aviator21 (Aug 23, 2014)

trancebrah said:


> Hey man, I seem to be having ED problems too, and it kind of worries me because I'm only 25 years old. i can't get a full boner anymore, and if i can, I cant hold it for too long. Question, how long does the superman pills last and do they give you hard and thick erections?



Yeah i have to concentrate to keep it going. actually right after i posted this thread it started to get better.. go figure.. how long has it been for you? the superman pill does work but MLG is now living in the tropics somewhere drinking pina coladas with the money he stole from me and others. It usually takes about an hour or so to kick in. It just allows you to achieve a woody, so yes it will work for you. It last quite a bit, sometimes the next day i'll randomly pop a few. I was reading around and some people are saying low libido can come from some guys having ED problems due to the fact they can't get an erection so they draw themselves away from wanting to have sex. Not sure if you're having libido issues as well. just something to think about.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Aug 25, 2014)

aviator21 said:


> How are your mixing your HCG? Say you have a 5000 IU vial? Are you doing 1ml of bac water in the HCG vial then then just adding 4 more ML of bac water? I was doing 25 units a week and that still sucked.. I will try using tamaofen with the HCG. according to my blood work it seems like everything is fine right? Or am i missing something?
> 
> Off topic question
> 
> does anyone have any issues with libido or erectile dysfunction while having your test lower than your tren?



I mix the 1 ml of water into the small HCG vial (5000iu) Then draw out the full ml and halve it between to other bottles. Then add 2 mls of water to each. Which makes 2.5 ml and 2500 iu in each. So for each 1ml the concentration is 1000iu so I draw 250 each time 3 times a week.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Aug 25, 2014)

I ran 250 test C with Tren A as high as 500 mg a week and no issues with sex drive or ability to get it up. Th problem is when you go off the tren. Then I had issues not catastrophic failures but multiples were not happening in the same sex session, and I was always at about 3/4 mast. This lasted for about a month then went back to normal. I was on tren for 16 weeks it was time to get off.



aviator21 said:


> How are your mixing your HCG? Say you have a 5000 IU vial? Are you doing 1ml of bac water in the HCG vial then then just adding 4 more ML of bac water? I was doing 25 units a week and that still sucked.. I will try using tamaofen with the HCG. according to my blood work it seems like everything is fine right? Or am i missing something?
> 
> Off topic question
> 
> does anyone have any issues with libido or erectile dysfunction while having your test lower than your tren?


----------



## aviator21 (Aug 25, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> I ran 250 test C with Tren A as high as 500 mg a week and no issues with sex drive or ability to get it up. Th problem is when you go off the tren. Then I had issues not catastrophic failures but multiples were not happening in the same sex session, and I was always at about 3/4 mast. This lasted for about a month then went back to normal. I was on tren for 16 weeks it was time to get off.




I'm mixing my HCG the same way, only difference I'm keeping it all in one vial instead of splitting it up. Well I was told on my next cycle to run my test @250mg per week and up my tren to 150-200mg EOD. It makes me nervous, but I'll try it out. What did you like about it? Does it give you a drier look?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 26, 2014)

i will tell you what works way better than tada is mt2 and you will be tanned .if i take mt2 and cialis i can make a porn star feel bad about himself. mt2 makes you hard as a rock and horny as hell.and for me any way i am bigger all the time by a good amount even when soft i am huge now but only while on mt2 it is not forever.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Aug 26, 2014)

aviator21 said:


> I'm mixing my HCG the same way, only difference I'm keeping it all in one vial instead of splitting it up. Well I was told on my next cycle to run my test @250mg per week and up my tren to 150-200mg EOD. It makes me nervous, but I'll try it out. What did you like about it? Does it give you a drier look?



I split it between 2 vials so I can freeze 1. The clock starts ticking once you re-hydrate it. That way I have a fresh bottle half way through. 
Tren at 200 a day? Wow!! that a ton Bro. I am a huge advocate of the lowest effective dose. Having said that I also explored the limits of how much is too much. I stopped at 100mg a day but everyone is different. I didn't see a huge benefit from going past that. Plus the recovery after tren (even still on a cruise does of 250 a week test) Is pretty brutal. Like I said earlier I had a rough go of it for a couple months with low libido and only about 75% hard not able to finish sometimes too. So weight the pros and cons.


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Aug 26, 2014)

aviator21 said:


> How are your mixing your HCG? Say you have a 5000 IU vial? Are you doing 1ml of bac water in the HCG vial then then just adding 4 more ML of bac water? I was doing 25 units a week and that still sucked.. I will try using tamaofen with the HCG. according to my blood work it seems like everything is fine right? Or am i missing something?
> 
> Off topic question
> 
> does anyone have any issues with libido or erectile dysfunction while having your test lower than your tren?




yes, I had issues when my test was lower than tren, was running 1g tren and 700mg test prop. I'll never do that again. I ran high test 1g test prop 700mg tren and felt 1000x better.


----------



## aviator21 (Aug 26, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> I split it between 2 vials so I can freeze 1. The clock starts ticking once you re-hydrate it. That way I have a fresh bottle half way through.
> Tren at 200 a day? Wow!! that a ton Bro. I am a huge advocate of the lowest effective dose. Having said that I also explored the limits of how much is too much. I stopped at 100mg a day but everyone is different. I didn't see a huge benefit from going past that. Plus the recovery after tren (even still on a cruise does of 250 a week test) Is pretty brutal. Like I said earlier I had a rough go of it for a couple months with low libido and only about 75% hard not able to finish sometimes too. So weight the pros and cons.




Yeah I agree with you on the HCG, I was covering it up with tin foil for the longest. I like your idea better. NO NO not 200mg everyday. I was told to do 150-200mg every Other day. I think I'll max out at 150mg every Other day though. 200mg even at every Other day sounds like to much. I'll give it go, and see how it feels. If it's to bad then I'm going to up my test. Thanks for the input bratha!


----------



## aviator21 (Aug 26, 2014)

THEWIZARDOFKOZ said:


> yes, I had issues when my test was lower than tren, was running 1g tren and 700mg test prop. I'll never do that again. I ran high test 1g test prop 700mg tren and felt 1000x better.



See i'm worried that is going to happen to myself.. But of course everyone is recommending it.. My original plan was to run 1g of test E a week and 150mg of Tren A Every Other Day. I'll see how the high tren and low test cycle comes out. If it's to painful i'm going to up my test for sure, and do my original plan.


----------



## Irongamer (Aug 31, 2014)

Kind of dealing with it now.  I feel like finasteride is messing me up.  About to give it up if things don't change.  I want my hair but this lack of interest is really bugging me. Somethings gotta change


----------



## DesertFox (Aug 31, 2014)

Irongamer said:


> Kind of dealing with it now.  I feel like finasteride is messing me up.  About to give it up if things don't change.  I want my hair but this lack of interest is really bugging me. Somethings gotta change



Fin is an extremely powerful drug, you could try to split the tablet in 3 or even 4 if you can. I took Fin for a while because I thought my hair was falling out (it shed like crazy for months) and taking the full dosage knocked my libido into non-existence within a couple weeks. I started splitting the tablets in 4 (.25mg) and not only did it reduce the detrimental effects on my libido, but I also ended up saving a shit load of money.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 1, 2014)

aviator21 said:


> I cycled off of Tren A 225mg per week and Test E 500mg per week. Ended the cycle mid June. I used arimdex as my AI 0.5 ED. Decided to opt out of using HCG because for some reason everytime I use it, it ends up giving me bad gyno.. I have no lumps under my nips nor am I lactating. Could prolactin still be an issue? PCT I used Clomid/Novla for four weeks.
> 
> I'm still having Libido and Erection issues. It's like I'm not really interested in having sex and it's hard to hold an erection, I have to really concentrate to do so. Here are my blood results. any ideas? Everything seems normal.
> 
> ...


Have you given peptide PT-141 a try,it may be the answer to your boner.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 1, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> Im the same way. HCG does give me gyno. I think its the amount were taking also the potency. I was getting some stuff that was fine didn't give me any issues. Then I switched brands and this stuff is stronger Because the boys came back with a vengeance but the gyno was an issue. Got some tamaxofen and anastrozole and now all is well.
> 
> I was also on a tren A and test cycle for 12 weeks went off in early May, went to a low test cruise of 250 a week. Same issue low sex drive and when I wanted to I couldn't keep it up. So I went back on the HCG I just dialed it way back like from 900 mcg a week to 600 a week and that worked great. About the beginning of July everything came back to normal. Give it some time try the HCG but a lower dose. Get tamaxofen and Anatrozole to combat the estro and gyno from the HCG. Thats what I did and all is well.
> 
> ...


what dose of anastrozole are you running for an AI during cycle?


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 1, 2014)

hows your blood pressure and sleeping habits?


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 2, 2014)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> what dose of anastrozole are you running for an AI during cycle?



I was running .5mg twice a week.


----------



## Irongamer (Sep 3, 2014)

What do you think the lowest dose of finasteride would be? I have 5mg/ml liquid. I'm probably getting about 1-1.25mg daily. I want this to stop! Or I gotta stop. Do you think .5mg would be good enough for hair?


----------

